# WP-Team Ladies Only - Newcomer mit Potential



## muirana (13. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann eröffne ich doch schon mal eine Gruppe für unser Team.


----------



## Marcie11 (13. Oktober 2009)

*reinhüpf*
Erste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (13. Oktober 2009)

ich habs auch gefunden. na dann mal prost auf die teamgründung!!

was haltet ihr von einem kleinen visuellen austausch?? 
wp hat zwar noch nich angefangen aber heute hatt ich schon ne leichte einstimmungstour. Ich bin bei sonnigen 10° losgefahren war richtig schön, aber oben wars dann komplett bewölkt, nur noch 3° und dazu eisiger Wind brrrr...da war ich nich drauf vorbereitet und bin so schnell wie möglich wieder heim...naja viel spannendes gabs nich zu sehen, aber den hier hab ich als einzigen getroffen, glotzte ganz neugierig zu wie ich vorbeifuhr und meinen knipser auspackte:







Lg die Liz


----------



## muirana (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh, das ist ja niedlich!  
Ich kann leider momentan nichts aktuelles einstellen, darf momentan nicht raus mit dem Rad, also: Neid! trotz Kälte.


----------



## velo1981 (13. Oktober 2009)

hidiho,

unser eigener Thread. Tooooooooooll!!! 

Ich war heute ganz unsportlich im Phantasialand und hab mir die Leber ausm Hals gekreischt...ich glaub, ich werd alt 

Morgen gehe ich aber laufen, versprochen


----------



## 1000grad (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum darfst du denn nich raus? Bist du krank?? Wenn ja gute Besserung!!


----------



## Marcie11 (13. Oktober 2009)

N´abend, die Damen! 

Schön, einen eigenen Thread zu haben, find ich auch toll!!

@1000grad, wo kommst Du her, daß Du von 10° auf 3° hochgefahren bist?
Das Bild ist ja nett, meist verstecken sich die Viecher ja immer schnell auf der anderen Baumseite....

@muirana, schließe mich der Frage an, warum darfst Du nicht raus?

Ich schlepp noch Reste einer leichten Erkältung mit mir rum, hab daher mein für heute geplantes Radeln nach drinnen auf den Ergometer verlegt, bin brav ´ne Stunde geradelt, mit Musik auf den Ohren macht das auch Spaß. Nur fehlt mir immer der Fahrtwind... *schwitz*


----------



## 1000grad (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin aus Thüringen. Wohne so circa auf 150m und bin auf knapp 400 hochgefahren. Also nich so dramatisch...lag wohl eher daran, dass unten noch Sonne war und es sich dann während ich auf der Nordseite vom Berg hochbin zugezogen hat und dann noch der Wind...


----------



## velo1981 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege auch, ob ich morgen vormittag laufe und dann abends noch eine gaaahaanz kleine Runde Rad fahre. Irgendwie gings doch ziemlich faul her die letzten Tage...
Und das Abendessen war auch leicht üppig *platz*

Ich mag die Frage jetzt nicht ein drittes Mal hinschreiben, aber falls du krank bist, wünsche ich gute Besserung!

Das Wetter ist auch echt Erkältungswetter...da muss man echt aufpassend. Freitag geh ich erstmal ein bisschen Winterkram shoppen. Dann bin ich parat wenns los geht


----------



## muirana (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir eine.....Radfahrerlähmung zugezogen auch Loge-Guyon-Syndrom genannt. Bedeutet, ich habe mir beim Radfahren immer schön den Nerv an der Hand geklemmt, wodurch die Finger immer schwächer wurden, sich dadurch, durch mangelnde Bewegung der Finger, die Handmuskeln zurückgebildet haben und ich nun relativ eingeschränkt bin. Jetzt darf ich nicht mehr aufs Rad bis der Nerv sich wieder erholt hat und ich die Muskeln wieder aufbauen kann und dann muss ich mal mit anderem Lenker und anderen Griffen testen was eher funktioniert.
Ich fahre ja auch erst seit gut 2 Monaten, angelockt von meinem Freund, aber jetzt will ich auch nicht mehr aufhören. Ganz doof! :-(

Und eben deswegen auch der WP für mich. Ich habe keine Lust sobald ich wieder darf von vorne anzufangen also muss ich zum Sport und dazu muss ich mich motivieren! 

Und deswegen gehts für mich morgen Abend brav aufs Rad im Studio und damit mein Rad nicht vereinsamt gehts bald auf die Rolle.


----------



## velo1981 (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Gesundheit geht vor! Es geht einfach darum, möglichst fit zu bleiben, aber nicht um jeden Preis!!! Kurier dich brav aus, dann hast du länger was von dir ;-)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das bald gut wird!

Mensch, Mädels, ich bin ganz aufgeregt. Ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis es los geht! 

Wie wäre es mit einer kurzen Vorstellungsrunde? Wir kennen ja echt nur gerade den Wohnort und den Nick?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (14. Oktober 2009)

Puh, muirana, was es alles gibt.... 
Sei froh, daß Du das jetzt im Winter auskurieren mußt! Im Sommer wäre ja mehr als ärgerlich!! 

Ja, vorstellen ist ´ne gute Idee, ich fang mal an:
Bin 40, komme aus Bergisch Gladbach, fahre eigentlich schon immer viel Fahrrad, aber so "richtig" erst seit diesem Frühjahr, hatte bis dahin so ein uralt-ungefedertes Mountainbike, hab mir im Mai ein neues gekauft, allerdings kein hochwertiges, immerhin vorne gefedert..., bin damit seit Anfang Mai knapp 2000km gefahren... 
Auslöser war eigentlich mein Pferd, was für längere Zeit ausfiel und ich mir daher eine andere Form von Bewegung suchen mußte. Pferd ist zwar jetzt wieder fit, aber das Mountainbike-Fieber hat mich gepackt, zumal mein Freund auch viel fährt. Wir planen für nächstes Jahr einen Alpen-X, erstmal geführt und nicht zu schwer...*ächz*
Daher will ich auch unbedingt meine Kondition halten und noch verbessern über den Winter!! 
Zur Belohnung würd ich mir nächstes Jahr dann auch ein vernünftiges Mountainbike gönnen.....


----------



## muirana (14. Oktober 2009)

Im Winter isses auch ärgerlich. *schnüff* Ist doch sooo schönes Wetter draußen.

Dann ich auch mal: 
Ich bin 37, aus Solingen, hab zwei große Kinder und bin nach 20 Jahren ohne auch nur mal ein Fahrrad anzugucken vor etwa 2 Monaten das erste Mal auf das quasi antike Mountainbike meines Freundes gestiegen.  Klappte auch relativ gut, mal abgesehen von meiner Angst selbst bei dem kleinsten Schottersteinchen schon umzukippen.  Er hat sich dann ein neues Mountainbike für den Winter aufgebaut um bei Shietwetter nicht mit seinem guten zu fahren...tja, muss er wohl doch, das fahr ich nämlich seit es fertig ist, zumindest demnächst wieder auf der Rolle. 
Und nun...macht es endlich mal Spaß seitdem ich mitbekommen habe, dass so ein Rad nicht sofort umkippt und ich habe nicht vor allzu lange auf die nächste Tour zu warten, hoffentlich!


----------



## Marcie11 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja witzig, daß Dein Freund auch fährt...
Ist das bei den anderen Ladies auch der Fall? 

Solingen ist ja nicht weit weg, vielleicht können wir mal ´ne Päärchen-Tour machen....
Seid ihr schonmal rund um die Dhünntalsperre gefahren? Das ist für mich die schönste Mountainbike-Tour in unserer Gegend! Kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Wir waren letztens übrigens noch mit den Rädern auch in Solingen, sind einmal den Röntgenweg gefahren und waren dann noch einige Male an der Sengbachtalsperre und in Burg und so... 
Bin gebürtig aus Remscheid.


----------



## muirana (14. Oktober 2009)

In einem anderen Forum durfte ich in der Vorstellrunde feststellen, dass die meisten da wohl irgendwie durch ihre Freunde draufgekommen sind...aber Männer können ja manchmal auch echt hartnäckig sein wenn sie was wollen. 

Klar, hört sich gut an und können wir gerne machen!  Ich habe bisher immer nur Touren in Solingen gemacht, Sengbachtalsperre, Burg und die Ecke da eben sind eben genau das Gebiet dass wir so abgefahren sind. Und mal woanders hinzufahren hört sich entsprechend super an...könnte glatt direkt losfahren...menno!


----------



## velo1981 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,
das hört sich ja alles echt spannend an! Wow, 2000km! Das ist cool.

Aaaalso, ich komme aus Wuppertal und bin 28 Jahre alt. Ich fahre seit August auf einem neuen, auch nur vorne gefedertem Mountainbike. Vorher bin ich quasi gar nicht mehr gefahren, da mein altes schon 15 Jahre alt war und ich mich damit nicht so richtig getraut habe. Mein neues bin ich jetzt knapp 600km gefahren. Neben dem Radeln gehe ich ins Studio, laufe seit neustem und klettere gerne. Falls ihr dazu mal Lust habt, hier in Wuppertal ist eine tolle Halle  
Meine eigentliche Motivation loszusportlern war mein Gewicht. Jetzt wiege ich ungefähr 20 Kilo weniger und ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall über den Winter wieder zu legen.

Klar, fährt mein Freund...er ist viiiiiiiiel ambitionierter als ich und das finde ich manchmal doch etwas anstrengend, weil er eben 2 bis 3 mal die Woche mindestens 50 Kilometer eine Strecke radelt.

Wir fahren zb nach Müngsten, Schloss Burg war ich auch schon mal, ansonsten hier in der Gegend. Der Bergische ist ja echt wie gemacht zum MTB fahren!

Eine gemeinsame Mädelstour würde ich auch gut finden. Wann fahrt ihr denn immer? 

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## Marcie11 (14. Oktober 2009)

Na also, schon drei Partner, die auch fahren.... 
Mein Freund hat mich aber nicht überredet, auch zu fahren, hab ich von selbst getan. Dieses Jahr bin ich mehr gefahren als er, aber die Grundfitness bei ihm ist um Längen besser, der ist auch schon einige Male Marathon gelaufen... 
Ich bin jahrelang "nur" geritten, hab vor zwei Jahren mit Joggen angefangen, aber da hat dann irgendwann meine Hüfte geschmerzt... man wird halt älter....
Naja und dieses Jahr hab ich dann eben das Fahrrad wiederentdeckt. 

Heute hab ich wieder unser Ergometer gequält, will mich noch bis zum Wochenende zügeln, nicht draußen zu fahren, dann ist meine Erkältung hoffentlich ganz weg, bei mir sind immer die Nebenhöhlen in Gefahr und dann der kalte Fahrtwind.... besser nicht!

Momentan fahren wir meist am Wochenende, Sonntags späten Vormittag oder so. Ich hoffe, diesen Sonntag wird das Wetter nochmal einigermaßen, wir wollen unbedingt nochmal um die Dhünntalsperre. Das ist soooo schön, aber auch anstrengend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (14. Oktober 2009)

Ups, sorry, bin in der Zeile verrutscht, hier wollte ich überhaupt nicht hin ;-)


----------



## muirana (14. Oktober 2009)

Anstrengend ist immer gut! ;o)
Ich war gerade brav im Studio und bin eine Stunde auf dem Rad da rumgeradelt...es war sterbenslangweilig...und zu aller Unverschämtheit haben die auch noch Mountainbikevideos gezeit....*schnüff*....will auch lieber raus! Naja, 2 Punkte hätte das aber wenigstens gegeben, besser als nichts. ;o)
Mein Freund ist auch eher wie Velos, allerdings fährt er auch eher Rennrad und weniger Mountainbike.


----------



## velo1981 (14. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,
ist nicht jedes Fahrrad fahren wie Fahrrad fahren? Also müssten das nicht mehr Punkte geben, weil du Rad gefahren bist?

Ich war heute vormittag ne Stunde laufen, heute Abend war ich beim Spinning. Jetzt bin ich tot ;-)

Wo ist eigentlich die 5. im Bunde?


----------



## 1000grad (14. Oktober 2009)

Uii, von der Radfahrerlähmung hab ich noch nie gehört. Ist das diese Stelle zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger?? Ich hab nämlich bei meinen neuen Griffen auch noch nich so die Optimalposition rausgefunden. Die haben so Hubbel, wahrscheinlich damit sie extra gut in der Hand liegen, aber irgendwann drückts immer...

Gut, also ich verlebe grad meine letzten U20-Wochen, bin mal mehr und mal weniger fleißig (je nach Wetterlage) am studieren um mal Ingenieur zu werden. Nen Freund will ich gar nicht und deswegen hab ich auch keinen  Früher konnt ichs nich kapieren wie Leute zum Spaß Rad fahren, es war für mich eigentlich nur ein Mittel um von A nach B zu kommen. Ja und nun? Ich denke so 2007 hab ich mich dann mit dem Bikevirus infiziert und seit 2008 schlägt es so richtig um sich. Jetzt gehts nich mehr ohne...

Im Sommer fahr ich deswegen auch gerne in den Süden, nich an den Strand, sondern in die Alpen. Oder wenn nur ein Wochenende Zeit ist, dann in die umliegenden Mittelgebirge, zB Harz, Thüringer Wald, Frankenwald, Bayerischer Wald...hauptsache draußen sein...

Letztes Semester und diesen Sommer hatte ich nebenbei einen kleinen Job, weswegen ich mir vor kurzem mein Wunschfahrrad leisten konnte 

Heute hab ich mir übrigens Sportunterwäsche für kalte Tage zugelegt, aber nur für obenrum, untenrum muss bis zum nächsten Geldeingang warten...im Winter bin ich nämlich bisher noch nich gefahren, deswegen fehlt mir da noch die Ausstattung...

LG


----------



## velo1981 (14. Oktober 2009)

hey, das hört sich doch super an...

Studium hab ich seit (ööööhm *grübel) 4 Jahren hinter mir...
Mein neues Rad war echt ne schwere Geburt. Ich hab das ganz professionell aufgezogen, hab mich informiert und geguckt und und und...naja und dann ist es ein ganz anderes geworden  Aber ich bin zufrieden.

In den Alpen war ich bis jetzt noch nie, aber ich glaube, ich muss einfach besser werden, damit ich das konditionell auch schaffe, ohne nur rumzumeckern und die Stimmung zu verderben...

Winterkram werde ich am Freitag kaufen - da gibt es so ein Outletding in Gevelsberg...mal sehen...


----------



## 1000grad (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds teilweise in den Alpen weniger anstrengend als hier in den Mittelgebirgen. Da weiß man halt vorher, dass man jetzt 1000m oder so am Stück hoch fährt und findet dann irgendwie in den Rhythmus rein, wogegen man hier nach jedem Anstieg seine Höhenmeter wieder vernichtet um dann wieder wo raufzukurbeln...vielleicht nur ne mentale Frage und hängt wohl auch davon ab, wo man nun genau fährt...

Was hast du denn studiert??


----------



## cmg20 (14. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die 5. im Bunde?


 
Hier! 

Interessante Geschichten, die ihr da so habt. Dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:

Also, ich bin wie schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, erst knappe 22 Jahre alt und arbeite seit meiner Matura (also Abitur) seit jetzt ungefähr 2 Jahren in der Lagertechnik-Branche (Regalbediengeräte und Förderanlagen für Hochregallager) im Ersatzteilwesen. Das heißt, ich beschäftige mich 8 Stunden pro Tag hauptsächlich mit Motoren, Getrieben, Umrichtern, Teleskopgabeln (nein, sind keine neuartigen Federgabeln ), Stromlaufplänen, diversem elektrischen und mechanischen Bauteilen, etc. Ja, Technik pur . Dabei hab ich eigentlich ein kaufmännisches Abi - normalerweise müsste ich in einer Bank oder Versicherung sitzen . Naja, es kommt eben meistens völlig anders als man denkt .

Und wenn ich nicht arbeite, dann sitz ich - wie ihr wohl alle - relativ oft auf meinem Bike. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit (d.h. es regnet nicht - ich hab noch keine Regenklamotten) und ich bin nicht zu kaputt vom Arbeiten. 

Ich bin übrigens auch nicht durch den Freund zum biken gekommen - aber durch meinen besten Kumpel. Der hat mich an Silvester 2007 (also Übergang 2007/08) überredet, mal mitzugehen und hat mich glatt mit dem Virus angesteckt . Tja, und die "Krankheit" ist anscheinend einfach nicht heilbar... . Im Januar 2009 gabs dann auch gleich ein neues Rad, mit dem es gleich noch mehr Spaß macht. 

So, ich denke, das wars mal fürs erste von mir. 

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett, sonst komm ich morgen wieder nicht aus den Federn . 

Gute Nacht,
LG Carina


----------



## velo1981 (14. Oktober 2009)

Aaahh, da isse ja. *freu*

Ladies mit Technik know how - das find ich ja richtig cool. Ich hab lehramt studiert und quäle Schüler  Würd aber nie was anderes machen wollen, mir machts einfach nur krass mega spaß, "alter" höhö


Mensch, das hört sich ja alles richtig gut an, find ich. Schön, dass ihr alle in meinem Team seid! 

Was ist denn euer Ziel? Habt ihr schon mal überschlagen, wieviel Punkte ihr in der Woche so schafft?

Ach ja:  (aus dem Winterpokal Forum allgemein kopiert)

*Einordnung Biken:*
Alle Radfahrarten, bei denen es primär um Bewältigung von Distanzen geht, auf dem Rad ausgeführt werden und einen sportlichen Charakter haben.
zB: Cross-Country, Marathon, Freeride (-Touren), Endurobiken, Rennradfahren, Trekkingbike, Rollentraining, Rad-Ergometer, Cyclecross, Downhill (nur reine Fahrzeit auf dem Rad!)

 Ungültig ist: Rad schieben (zB bei Defekt! Dann eventuell Laufen!)


Das heißt auch indoor biken zählt!!! Das ist doch super für dein Ergometer Strampeln, weils auch für jede Viertelstunde einen Punkt bringt!


----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Mädels! 

Hey, das ist ja cool! Den Radergo hatte ich glatt überlesen und es nur als Studiobesuch eingeordnet. dh. ich hätte gestern gleich 4 Punkte geholt!
Trotzdem sehe ich lieber auch zu, dass ich mir einen Reifen für die Rolle besorge, dann kann ich mich vor einen Spielfilm setzen oder Sex and the City am Stück gucken beim strampeln, sicher spaßiger als im Studio. 

Und, da ich gestern feststellen konnte, dass ich wieder Spaghetti auf dem Löffel einrollen kann, geht es scheinbar tatsächlich langsam besser mit den Fingern...könnte nur schneller gehen! 
Diese Radfahrerlähmung kann sich wohl unterschiedlich auswirken, manche haben wohl Taubheitsgefühle in den Händen und Fingern, die habe ich zum Glück nicht, bei mir sind Ringfinger und Mittelfinger zwar biegbar, aber nicht richtig streckbar und ich kann sie nicht selbständig sich von rechts nach links bewegen lassen, also völlig unrauchbar, und die anderen Finger sind einfach völlig kraftlos und einfache Dinge kann ich nur unter völliger Anstrengung machen. Reißverschluß an der Hose schließen oder sowas z.B.
Das mit der schmerzenden Stelle zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger kenne ich aber auch, das hatte ich Anfangs als ich mich vor lauter Angst immer an meinem Lenker festgekrallt habe.  
Benutzt zufällig jemand von Euch solche Ergogriffe? Die wollte ich nämlich mal testen sobald ich endlich wieder auf mein Bike darf.

frierende Grüße
Manu

P.S.: Outletstore für Fahrradklamotten in Gevelsberg? Berichte doch mal wie es dort war, ist ja auch von mir nicht weit weg.


----------



## velo1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi du,
junge junge, das hört sich echt ganz schön übel an. Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder ganz ganz heile wirst.

Ich war in dem Laden schon mal. Die verkaufen da neben den Katalog Sachen die Ausstellungsstücke von Messen und Vorführungen und so. Von Proctektive. Man spart wohl ne Menge, ich hab aber das Problem, dass ich das letzte Mal, als ich da war, noch 44 hatte und da gabs nicht so viel von dem günstigen Zeug. Mal sehen, wies jetzt ist ;-)
Wenn ich bescheid weiß, schreib ich euch mal die Adresse, die weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das klingt gut! Hab mich zwar schon ein wenig eingedeckt mit Winterkrams aber mir fehlen noch Handschuhe und Regenbekleidung.

Danke fürs Daumen drücken!


----------



## Marcie11 (15. Oktober 2009)

*heul*, da bin ich ja die Älteste hier.... 

Ich denke, ich schaffe pro Woche 10-15 Punkte, 2-3mal ´n1 Stunde Ergometer (wir haben eins zuhause ) und am Wochenende dann raus in den Wald, wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt. Es darf nur nicht zuuu kalt oder nass sein, ansonsten bin ich da nicht zimperlich.
Hab gestern gelesen, daß Reiten gar nicht zählt, sonst kämen da noch ca. 10 Punkte dazu pro Woche, aber ist ja keine Ausdauersportart....

Ich hab mir letztens bei Aldi-Süd die Radhandschuhe gekauft, hatte sie letzten Sonntag schonmal an, da war es zwar nicht so kalt, aber die Hände waren echt super warm, und ich hab sonst schnell Eis-Finger.

Ich hab keine Ergo-Griffe, aber überlege, mir welche anzuschaffen, da meine Handgelenke zuviel "Knick" haben, wenn ich den Lenker anfasse, hab mich aber noch nicht weiter informiert, was es so gibt. Wenn ich lange unterwegs bin, hab ich zuviel Druck auf den Handgelenken, ich denke, da müßte dann der Vorbau geändert werden, aber ich will in dieses Fahrrad jetzt auch nicht zuviel Energie und Geld stecken, wenn ich eh plane, nächstes Jahr ein neues zu kaufen...


----------



## 1000grad (15. Oktober 2009)

Schönen Abend die Damen!

Ich war heut tatsächlich zweieinhalb Stunden Radfahren und das teils bei Schneefall und 1°C. Hat dank der richtigen Klamottenwahl rchtig Spaß gemacht, nur wird man immer angeschaut als wär man ein Außerirdischer. Meinen Fotoknipser hat ich auch wieder mit nur leider war der Akku nach dem ersten Bild alle, und das ist nix geworden  naja wird nich das letzte Mal gewesen sein...

Ich denke ich krieg so um die 30 Punkte die Woche zusammen, aber ohne Gewähr 

Ich weiß nicht ob meine Hubbel-Griffe nun solche Ergo-Griffe sind, aber ich tu mich da noch ein bissel schwer mit. Wenn ich sie so einstelle dass sie beim Berghochfahren passen, dann stören sie beim runterfahren, denn da steht man ja meistens auf dem Bike und greift den Lenker mehr von oben her...


----------



## velo1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

wow 30 Punkte, Respekt!


----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Hubbel-Griffe? *ggg*
Ja, das ist, was ich mir bei den Ergogriffen auch eher doof denke, dass die halt blöd zu packen sind jenachdem wie man damit fährt...und schwupps schon wieder falsche Handhaltung (naja, gut, dafür müsste ich erst mal im stehen fahren können, soweit bin ich noch nicht, ich trau mich gerade mal meinen Hintern ein wenig hoch zu heben damit ich bei dem Gehubbel bergab nicht vom Sattel katapultiert werde ....mein Rad hat nämlich gar keine Federung...).

30 Punkte, finde ich auch Wow! Ich rechne momentan eher mit 10, vielleicht auch 15 pro Woche.

Außerirdische fahren also mit Mountainbikes durch den Wald? Ok,ich werde nun auch immer meinen Fotoapparat mitschleppen, mal sehen was ich so entdecke!!


----------



## Marcie11 (15. Oktober 2009)

Boah Neid! Zweieinhalb Stunden Radfahren!! 
Am Wochende werd ich auch wieder los!!!


----------



## cmg20 (15. Oktober 2009)

Schönen guten Abend ,

so, ich hab jetzt grade mein erstes Schwimmtraining hinter mir. Macht einen Heidenspaß!! Und morgen gehts los mit Kurs für die richtige Schwimmtechnik, bin ja blutige Anfängerin . Ich freu mich total drauf!

Holla, 30 Punkte die Woche?? Wow, das ist mal ein Plan . Also ich rechne auch eher mit 10 - 15. Ist einfach doof, wenn man  vor 17.00 Uhr nicht aus dem Büro kommt - zumindest nur äußerst selten . 

Zu den Ergon-Griffen:
Also ich hab die am Lenker (die orginalen ERGON - waren Standardbestückung) und ich würde sie im Leben nicht mehr hergeben! Mich stören die auch bergab nicht im geringsten, zumal es ja für die "Abwärts-Fraktion" spezielle gibt, die mehr oder weniger aussehen wie ein ganz normaler Griff. Also ich kann die echt empfehlen. Ich hab die GC2-S, also die Damenversion mit den kurzen Hörnchen. Null eingeschlafene Hände - sowas kenn ich dank den ERGONs gar nicht . 
Infos dazu gibts hier: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/home
Und Erfahrungsberichte gibts hier zu lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255603&highlight=ergon

LG Carina


----------



## 1000grad (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, als Student hat man da wohl eindeutig mehr zeitlichen Spielraum. Obwohl mein Stundenplan im Laufe des Semesters auch noch voller wird. 

So wärens heute schon 15 Punkte gewesen, zumindest wenn ich jetzt bei der Rechnung nix falschverstanden hab, also korrigiert mich bitte: 
Heute morgen 1 Stunde von A nach B durch die Stadt geradelt --> 4Punkte, dann die 2,5 h Schneefalltour -> 10 Punkte und eben eine Stunde Squash --> 2Punkte, das macht...sogar 16 Punkte.

Ein bisschen Bammel hab ich nur vor der Zeit wenn wir dann Eisdecken auf den Straßen haben..Ich bin auch schon am hin- und her überlegen wegen Winterbereifung...hmm.

Schwimmen war ich schon ewig nich mehr, war diesen Sommer kein einziges mal baden und jetzt ist es leider zu spät


----------



## velo1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, 
bei mir waren es heute 4 Punkte. Heute morgen 40 Minuten laufen und dann zum Kick Fit Kurs...Hab gerade auch Urlaub, aber irgendwie nehm ich mir immer zu viel vor. Heute war ich beim Tierarzt mit dem Vierbeiner, mensch, hab ich lange gewartet.

Samstag fahre ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder Rad. 

Mit den Händen hab ich Gott sei Dank bisher keine Schwierigkeiten- dafür aber mit den Füßen. Mit den Klickschuhe schlafen mir richtig doof die Füße ein, ich doktor schon ne ganze Weile mit der richtigen Position rum. Seit ich den neuen Sattel habe gehts wenigstens ohne Klickis...jetzt benutze ich die momentan nur beim Spinning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (15. Oktober 2009)

Kick Fit Kurs klingt ja auch cool 

Was ham denn die Klickies mit dem Sattel zu tun??


----------



## velo1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nichts, aber was mit Fuß einschlafen. Der Sattel vorher hat anscheinend auf irgendwas gedrückt und mir ist der Fuß weggeratzt. Neue Sattel problem weg, ES SEI DENN ich trage die Klick Schuhe. Dann pennen sie wieder ein. KLingt komisch, ist aber so 

Kick fit ist super - Tae Bo halt, macht richtig spaß


----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich weiß ja nicht was für Schuhe Du sonst trägst, also ohne Klick. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die Klick-Schuhe so eng anliegen, dass die auch auf irgendwas drücken?
Mannomann, immer diese Nervenprobleme.


----------



## Marcie11 (16. Oktober 2009)

@velo, was für einen Vierbeiner hast Du denn?
Ich hab neben dem Pferd noch zwei Katzen.

Das Problem mit dem Füße-Einschlafen hab ich nur auf unserem Ergomter, aber da ist auch der Sattel so riesig, da drückt sich bei mir oben am Bein wahrscheinlich irgendwas ab. Wenn ich ´ne Fahrradhose mit Sitzpolster anziehe, ist es etwas besser.


----------



## velo1981 (16. Oktober 2009)

Halli hallo Mädels,

ich hab einen Hund. Gerade liegt er ganz high auf seinem Körbchen und schläft seinen Rausch aus. Er musste was entfernt kriegen, die arme Wurst. 

Ich hab schuhe von iQ, die eigentich gut passen. Ich vermute, die Klickis selber haben noch nicht die perfekte Position. In letzter Zeit fahre ich immer mit ausgelatschten Adidas Sniekern. Das geht gut, is nur rutschig.An meinem Rad sind so Doppeltpedale dran, auf der einen Seiten zum festklicken, auf der anderen normal.


----------



## muirana (16. Oktober 2009)

Die finde ich auch sehr praktisch und hab ich auch, diese Doppelpedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Pedale hab ich auch, find ich auch super praktisch, denn an schwierigen Stellen mag ich nicht eingeklickst fahren, aber sonst schon,  gerade, wenn es naß und die Schuhe und Pedale rutschig sind.


----------



## velo1981 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe die Shopping Tour hinter mich gebracht. Mein Freund und eine Freundin waren auch dabei. Hat sich schon gelohnt.
Mein Freund hat Handschuhe gekauft, die normalerweise 50 Euro kosten. Er hat 10 bezahlt! 

Ich geb euch mal die Homepage: www.thalersports.de, in Gevelsberg.



Gute Nacht


----------



## Marcie11 (17. Oktober 2009)

Interessant der Shop in Gevelsberg, könnten wir auch gut mal hinfahren, werd ich mir mal merken....

Bin heute endlich wieder draußen geradelt, herrlich jetzt das viele bunte Laub, hat zwar immer wieder mal einen kurzen Regenschauer gegeben, aber dazwischen war es schön sonnig.
War 1,5 Stunden unterwegs, hätte ja 6 Punkte gegeben, morgen planen wir ´ne länger Tour, muß meinen Freund noch motivieren.....

Ich hatte heute alles Disounter-Klamotten an, Radlerunterhemd mit Windschutz von Aldi, Trikot von Lidl, Thermo-Laufjacke von Tchibo, Laufhose von Aldi, allerdings mit Polster-Unterhose und die Handschuhe gab´s auch letztens bei Aldi, ich war super zufrieden mit der Bekleidung, hab mich richtig wohl gefühlt! 
Hatte auch zum ersten Mal so Zehenwärmer-Überschuhe auf die Radschuhe gezogen, ich war etwas skeptisch, ob diese dünnen Neopren-Dinger was bringen, aber tatsächlich waren meine Zehen nicht soo kalt, waren immerhin nur 9°, letztens bei 15° hatte ich schonmal taube Zehen, aber heute waren sie nur leicht kalt. 

Und ich muß sagen, jetzt bei diesem Wetter sind im Wald auch endlich wieder nur noch "robuste" Spaziergänger unterwegs, keine stöckelschuh-dreckempfindlichen Tussis mehr, die meterweit Parfum-Wolken hinter sich herziehen und einen entsetzt anstarren, wenn man total verdreckt vorbeiradelt.....


----------



## 1000grad (17. Oktober 2009)

ja die kenn ich auch. Das ist die Fraktion, die einem selbst wenn man ganz langsam nen Meter an ihnen vorbeifährt, einem hinterplägt man solle doch seine Klingel benutzen


----------



## Marcie11 (18. Oktober 2009)

Huhu Mädels!

War das schööön heute! Wir haben unsere Lieblingstour gemacht, rund um die Dhünntalsperre, waren 58km und 985 Höhenmeter, etwas mehr als 4 Stunden Fahrzeit, damit hätte ich diese Woche 30 Punkte gemacht....


----------



## 1000grad (18. Oktober 2009)

wie schön...

Ich war heute leider nicht biken, da ich mich mal um meine Projektarbeit kümmern muss, das schieb ich schon ewig vor mir her. Dafür war ich heut Mittag ne Runde squashen, und das war schon ne ordentliche Runde...Zumindest kann ich jetzt still am Schreibtisch sitzen, was mir bei mangelnder Bewegung immer schwer fällt...

LG


----------



## velo1981 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi di ho,
ich war heute im Studio. Ne Stunde radeln und dann noch ein bisschen Geräte...hat gut getan.


----------



## 1000grad (19. Oktober 2009)

Yihaa, endlich sieht man mal das Goldene vom Herbst!! Dreckig geworden simmer trotzdem


----------



## 1000grad (20. Oktober 2009)

Heute hatt ich das Glück wieder 3 Stunden durch die Sonne fahren zu können  :







Naja, bevor jemand neidisch wird, das was ich heute nicht an Unterricht hatte kommt morgen doppelt obendrauf...Ich frag mich nur warum ich gestern mein Fahrrad sauber gemacht hab ???


----------



## Marcie11 (20. Oktober 2009)

Jaaa, ich bin neidisch!!! 
Hab erst Donnerstag wieder Zeit für´s Fahrrad....
Naja, morgen muß dann wenigstens der Ergomter herhalten, abends im Dunklen loszufahren ist irgendwie auch doof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute zum klettern verabredet. Natürlich wars wunderschön draußen ...hmpf...


----------



## velo1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

na, seid ihr auch schön fleißig?


----------



## 1000grad (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja, den Umständen entsprechend. Bin grad vom Kampfsport wieder da. Am Wochenende fahren wir zum Lehrgang in die Schweiz *freu*. Bin mal aufs morgige Wetter gespannt weil da hätt ich ein paar Stündchen für mein Radl Zeit *auch freu* 

Und selbst?


----------



## velo1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich sitze gerade am Schreibtisch und arbeite noch...Aufsätze korrigieren *würg*

Morgen bin ich auch im Studio, Freitag werd ich keine Zeit zum Sport haben - Tante- Einsatz im Freizeitpark. Sonntag geh ich vermutlich abends klettern. Ich nehm mir vor, morgen die 15 Kilometer zum Studio mit dem Rad zu fahren...


----------



## Marcie11 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab gestern den Ergometer belästigt 
Für morgen ist jetzt ganz fest Mountainbiken geplant! Sonntag dann auch wieder!
Dann noch eine Woche ohne Winterpokal und DANN geht´s los!!


----------



## 1000grad (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns warens heute eher bescheidene Sichtverhältnisse, aber trotz anfänglicher Skepsis ob ich nun Lust auf ne Tour hab, hatt ich zunehmend während und nach der Tour dieses wohlbekannte Hochgefühl, es hat sich also mal wieder gelohnt 






Leider hab ichs irgendwie geschafft während der Auffahrt meine Brille zu crashen, fragt mich nich wie  Sie ist nich runtergefallen, ich hab mich mal nicht draufgesetzt. Hingefallen oder vor ne Wand gelaufen bin ich soweit ich weiß auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt ein Bruch im Gestell und das Glas hält nicht mehr.

Und das jetzt wo ich doch pleite bin


----------



## velo1981 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
heute hab ich mich echt geplättet. Bin mit dem Rad zum Studio gefahren, da dann zwei Kurse hintereinander (mach ich öfter, klappt gut)...

ABER dann mit dem Rad nach Hause, junge junge, das tat weh. Den letzten Berg musste ich schieben. Außerdem hatte ich schon Winterklamotte an und mir so derartig warm...

*plattesTierchen*

Immer hin wären das schöne Punkte gewesen


----------



## Marcie11 (23. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, wie ich sehe, seid ihr auch brav aktiv....
Ich war heute endlich auch wieder draußen radeln, herrlich war´s, ich hätte noch ewig weiterfahren können, wurde nur langsam dunkel, aber Sonntag geht´s weiter...

@1000grad, dieses Hochgefühl ist es, was einen immer wieder antreibt! Das kenne ich, manchmal fahre ich los, hab auch gar nicht soo rechte Lust, aber dann, meist nach dem ersten Berg, wenn ich richtig warm bin, dann könnt ich manchmal Bäume ausreissen, bzw. unendlich weiterfahren....
Heute hab ich mich mit 30km, 362hm auch irgendwie nicht ausgelastet.... 
Aber dafür bin ich ziemlich zügig unterwegs gewesen, macht tierisch Spaß jetzt, durch´s tiefe Laub zu düsen...


----------



## Marcie11 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wo seid ihr alle? Hoffentlich brav alle dieses Wochenende Mountainbike gefahren?! War ja super Wetter, ich war grad auch nochmal 2 Stündchen draußen, als die Sonne tiefer stand ergaben sich super tolle Herbstfarben, ich hatte leider meinen Fotoapparat nicht mit....
Diese Woche wär ich auf 18 Punkte gekommen, bald zählt´s endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,
war heute klettern. Hat auch Spaß gemacht. Diese Woche hab ich gar kein Gesamtresumee, aber ich freu mich auch schon auf nächste Woche, weil dann unser Team losstartet. 

Go Mädels Go Mädels


----------



## 1000grad (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich war übers WE in der Schweiz beim Kampfsport-Lehrgang. Viel gelernt und auch rundrum viel Spaß gehabt. Hätte so gerne einen Berg von dort mit hierher genommen, die haben doch eh so viele, das würde gar nicht auffallen...

Bei mir warens letzte Woche sogar um die 50 Punkte  aber wichtiger ist eh, dass es Spaß macht


----------



## Marcie11 (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja, so einen Schweizer Berg hätt ich auch gerne hier.... unsere Berge haben jeweils immer nur so ca. 100hm, ein bißchen mehr wär schon nicht schlecht....


----------



## muirana (26. Oktober 2009)

.....ich bin seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen.....und es war schönes Wetter .....ich fahre also momentan nur passiv mit Euch mit. ;o)
Und ich bin froh wenn nächste Woche das Punkte zählen anfängt damit ich mich endlich freiwillig in dieses Studio auf das langweilige Rad schleppe....ansonsten kann ich mein Rad nämlich schon bei 20hm verteilt auf etliche Kilometer demnächst nur noch schieben. 

Soviel von mir zum Thema schweizer Berge.


----------



## velo1981 (26. Oktober 2009)

50 Punkte. Mensch, was soll man denn dazu sagen, außer its cooooooooooooooooooooooool mann 

Ich war heute den gaaahaaanzen Tag arbeiten und morgen auch...naja und Mittwoch gehts dann bei mir sportlich wieder los. 

Sonst gehts euch gut? Was macht bei euch die Arbeit? 

Was macht die Hand? Geht es etwas besser? 

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## muirana (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

die Arbeit....ist im Winter ja eigentlich immer irgendwie blöd....im Dunkeln hin und im Dunkeln nach Hause, nicht mein Fall, ich freue mich bereits aufs Frühjahr. ;o) 

Und die Hand wird tatsächlich besser, dauert zwar, aber es wird. Noch 3 Wochen, vielleicht geht es dann wieder. 

Und bei Euch?

Liebe Grüße
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (27. Oktober 2009)

Toll, ich hab seit dieser Nacht ne ordentliche Schnupfnase. Darum muss das Radl leider vorerst stehen bleiben  Seit gestern hab ich allerdings meinen neuen Vorderreifen, den werd ich heute mal aufziehen. Der ist dann hoffentlich schlamm- und nässetauglicher als der alte...


----------



## Marcie11 (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh, Schnupfnase ist blöd....

Ich bin heute wieder gefahren, hab endlich mal in richtiger Dunkelheit meine Lampe testen können und war sehr zufrieden! Echt klasse, ich konnte alles gut erkennen und mußte nur in Kurven langsamer fahren als normal, weil die Lampe natürlich dann geradeaus leuchtet....


----------



## Marcie11 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ist ja nicht viel los hier...

Ich bin gestern abend wieder geradelt, war richtig "gemütlich" im dunklen Wald, die Käuzchen haben gerufen.....*grusel* 

@1000grad, was macht die Schnupfnase?


----------



## 1000grad (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die regt sich ganz langsam ab. Aber bis heute geht mir noch die Luf bei einfachem Gehen aus, deswegen gibts auch nicht viel vom Radl zu berichten. Und dabei soll morgen richtig schönes Wetter werden...da muss ich mich echt am Riemen reißen, aber hilft ja nix. Hoffe mal dass das Wochenende zur Erhoung reicht, damits dann Montag richtig losgehen kann


----------



## velo1981 (31. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,
diese Woche war bei mir auch nicht wirklich viel los. Mein Kickbox Kurs ist ausgefallen, ich hab nen mega verspannten Rücken, ätzend ist das.

Heute war ich klettern und war echt erfolgreich. Hab mich selbst herausgefordert und ne recht schwere Route für meine Verhältnisse geschafft. Das hat gut getan, nach der ganzen Faulenzerei. 

Noch ist ja nichts verloren - Montag gehts los!!!! 

Können wir das schaffen????


----------



## Marcie11 (31. Oktober 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Können wir das schaffen????



Was für ´ne Frage!! Na klar!!! 

Das Wetter soll ja auch jetzt fieser werden, da brauch ich den WP um so dringender zur Motivation....


----------



## 1000grad (1. November 2009)

Jo wir schaffen das 

Das Wochenende hab ich nun bei bestem Wetter Indoor überstanden . Heute musste ich (Geburtstag in der Familie) meine [ironie an] "Lieblingssportart" [ironie aus] Bowling betreiben!! Oh Mann ich bin jetzt sowas von heiß auf meine Fahrräder. Ja, sogar richtig auf mein Stadtrad, denn letzte Woche musste ich mich ja mit den vollgequetschten öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln begnügen. Hoffe morgen gibts keinen Dauerregen!!


Sooo, in dem Sinne kann man ja mal langsam den Trommelwirbel anschmeißen. Also: 

AUF DIE PLÄTZE...


----------



## velo1981 (2. November 2009)

Fertig LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!!

So, Mädels, jetzt wirds ernst! Ab heute wird gepunktet was das Zeug hält! 

Aber denkt dran: Es zählt nicht das Ranking, sondern unser persönliches Wohlbefinden und unsere Fitness!!! Also nicht unter Druck setzen lassen und einfach das tun, was einem gut tut!! Lasst euch nicht von Überfliegern demotivieren!!! Wer weiß, ob das mit rechten Dingen zu geht. (bei Ladies only Teams kommt das bestimmt nicht vor , aber bei den Männern gehts da angeblich manchmal echt rund...) 

Gruß und Kuss
Kathrin


----------



## muirana (2. November 2009)

Endlich geht es los!!!! Dummerweise nur muss ich erst mal 2 Tage Geburtstagsstress meines Sohnes hinter mich bringen (nach dem Büro natürlich....) und ab Mittwoch bin ich dann auch endlich dabei! 

Und, na klar, sehe ich auch so. Punkte sammeln motiviert dranzubleiben um nicht im Frühjahr erst mal den Winterspeck abtrainieren zu müssen. Stress braucht niemand...also ich zumindest nicht! ;o)

Und nur damit ich auch sicher bin: Wenn ich also im Studio eine Stunde auf dem Rad sitze, dann zählt das wie Radfahren, ja? Und wenn ich dann zusätzlich noch ne dreiviertelstunde Krafttraining dranhänge, das ist dann die alternative Sportart und das kann ich also dann so trennen?

Liebe Grüße
Manu


----------



## 1000grad (2. November 2009)

Sooo, das war eine Schlammschlacht!! Die ersten Punkte sind verbucht 

Ich hab das jetzt direkt beim Winterpokal eingetragen weil ich scheinbar zu blöd bin den entsprechenden Haken in der Trainingsverwaltung zu finden...hmmm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (2. November 2009)

Huhu,

jaaa, es geht endlich looooos!! 

@1000grad, hab schon gesehen, Du hast die ersten Punkte für uns geholt!!
Ich werde morgen welche beisteuern! Merk schon, wie das ganze motiviert, echt klasse! 

Ich glaube, man muß in der Trainingsverwaltung nur den Eintrag veröffentlichen, oder? Werd das morgen dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## 1000grad (2. November 2009)

Ja ich finds auch ne gute Sache. Sind eben noch 2 Zähler draufgekommen. Jetzt kann ich bestimmt gut schlafen 

@muirana: ich denke schon das du das radeln und die kraftsachen trennen kannst. Musst ja bei ner 3/4 Stunde nicht mal n schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass es ne Mogelpackung wäre. Gäbe also zusammen 6 Punkte 

LG


----------



## velo1981 (2. November 2009)

Super, Mensch, ich bin richtig stolz auf unser Team!!! Yeah!! 

Ich komme gerade erst von der Arbeit und kann keine Punkte beisteuern...


----------



## cmg20 (2. November 2009)

Mädels,

ich freu mich auch, dass es jetzt endlich losgeht, hab aber bisschen schlechte Nachrichten : 

Der November wird bei mir - so wies aussieht - sporttechnisch wohl eher ne Katastrophe werden.

Mein Schwimmtraining entfällt beinahe völlig aus weil ich immer Montags und Freitags (also zu den Trainingszeiten) mit geschäftlichen Terminen verplant bin - somit fallen die 4 Punkte pro Woche schon mal mehr oder weniger flach. 
Und zum biken wird wohl auch nur das Wochenende bleiben, weil ich auf der Arbeit grade am echt am Anschlag bin und gar nicht weiß, wo ich als erstes anfangen soll . 
Die Wochenend-Touren werden dann dafür umso länger - so 3 Std pro Tour werdens schon sein - wenn das Wetter mitspielt (dh. es regnet nicht)... 

Ab Dezember siehts schon wieder anders aus - da wird wieder gesportelt .

Achja:
Das nächste, was ich mir jetzt anschaffe, ist ne gescheite Lampe. Mein Teil von Topeak ist da nicht zu gebrauchen, das dient ausschließlich dazu, dass man mich sieht. Leuchtkraft genau NULL. Hat da also eine von euch ne Empfehlung? An welche Lux-Werte sollte ich mich da halten?

LG


----------



## velo1981 (2. November 2009)

was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## 1000grad (3. November 2009)

@marcie: nee man muss die Einheit nicht öffentlich machen. Funktioniert auch nicht, hab ich auch schon versucht. Hab grad im WP-Forum gelesen, dass den Haken alle noch vermissen. Denke mal das wird bald vonem Admin aktualisiert.


----------



## velo1981 (3. November 2009)

Wenn ihr jetzt in der Trainingsverwaltung etwas eintragt, findet ihr unten den Häkchen für den Winterpokal. Jetzt ist es wohl aktualisiert worden. 



Schaut mal bei "Mein Team", 1000grad 100% hihihi, sieht super aus!!


----------



## Marcie11 (3. November 2009)

Jaa, jetzt ist da ein Häkchen, hab grad dann auch endlich was eingetragen....

@cmg20, ich hab ´ne ganz brauchbare Lampe, also für Forstautobahnen reicht es, schwierige Trails würd ich damit nicht fahren, ist die IXON IQ von Busch+Müller.


----------



## 1000grad (4. November 2009)

Schiffts heut bei euch auch den ganzen Tag? Die Regenklamotten waren echt ne sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung!!

So ne tolle Lampe brÃ¤ucht ich auch...Ich hab nur so ne MiniFunzel. Mit der seh ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr als ohne, und ob man mich damit wirklich besser sieht?? Die hab ich mal fÃ¼r 15â¬ oder so gekauft, weil mich die Polizei angehalten hatte und ich nicht stÃ¤ndig 10â¬ BuÃgeld zahlen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (4. November 2009)

Hier hat´s heute auch immer wieder geregnet, aber war mir eh egal, ich muß momentan soviel arbeiten.... hab kaum Zeit, mal rauszugucken....
Daher heute auch keine Zeit für sportliche Aktivitäten, aber morgen! Entweder draußen oder Ergometer, mal sehen, was das Wetter sagt...


----------



## velo1981 (5. November 2009)

ich bin total erkältet, ich könnt kotzen. Die ganze Woche hänge ich hier schon rum und es wird nicht wirklich besser. Jetzt hab ich auch noch richtig böse Halsschmerzen...

puhuuuuuuhuhuuhuuuu


----------



## Marcie11 (5. November 2009)

Och, Du arme!! 
Gute Besserung!

Ich werd jetzt mal den Ergometer belästigen....


----------



## 1000grad (5. November 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung!!
Ich hab mich schon gewundert, weil du dich ja denn ganzen Oktober auf den Winterpokal gefreut hast, aber bisher noch keinen Punkt...

Kuriers nur ordentlich aus, sonst dauerts nur umso länger bis es weg is.
Bei mir gehts gleich ne Runde zum Squashen


----------



## 1000grad (5. November 2009)

@Marcie

Die Ixon IQ scheint ja ne tolle Leuchte zu sein. Bin auch schon scharf am überlegen ob ich die odere. Was sind denn da für Batterien drinnen?? Sind das normale AAs oder irgendwelche speziellen??


----------



## velo1981 (5. November 2009)

Also es hat mich so richtig umgemäht. Momentan hab ich richtig Ohren schmerzen...

Ist mir echt peinlich...

Aber ihr habt wirklich recht. Vielleicht kann ich die Tage wieder starten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (6. November 2009)

Das braucht Dir nicht peinlich sein!!!
Kannst Du ja auch nichts für und lieber ganz in Ruhe auskurieren als es zu verschleppen!
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## velo1981 (6. November 2009)

Danköööö!!

Habt ihr gesehen? Wir sind im Teamranking auf Platz 120!!!! Cool!!!! 

Ich bin ganz brav und hab mir vorgenommen, Montag wieder zu starten. Wenns geht spiele ich am We ein bisschen Badminton zum Restart...

1000grad, hiermit überreiche ich dir den Wochenpokal!! Haste gut gemacht!  
Wir machen unserem Namen "fast" schon alle Ehre. 80% jedenfalls . Aber das wird. Der Winter ist lang...also pflegt euer Immunsystem!!


----------



## 1000grad (6. November 2009)

Danke Danke 

Die Woche wars aber auch zeitlich günstig. Die Gelegenheiten muss man dann einfach mitnehemen. Heute wars mit 10 bis 14 Grad nahezu kuschlig warm, zumindest im ANbetracht des fortgeschrittenen Datums. Seit gestern ist auch meine Schlechtwetterbereifung fertig, vorne jetzt Fat Albert in 2.25 und hinten Nobby Nic in 2.4 (boa ein Riesending, aber passt rein  ) Der Matsch kann kommen!! (bzw. er kam ja heute schon, bin grad mit putzen fertig.)


----------



## Marcie11 (6. November 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> @Marcie
> 
> Die Ixon IQ scheint ja ne tolle Leuchte zu sein. Bin auch schon scharf am überlegen ob ich die odere. Was sind denn da für Batterien drinnen?? Sind das normale AAs oder irgendwelche speziellen??



Ja, normale AAs, ich finde für den Preis ist das ´ne gute Lampe, mir persönlich reicht das vollkommen, aber es gibt genug Leute, denen reicht sie nicht aus, kommt ja auch drauf an, WIE man im Dunklen fahren will...

Morgen werd ich auch wieder Punkte holen, @1000grad, Du sammelst ja echt ganz schön fleißig, Respekt! Ich wünschte, ich hätte mehr Zeit...

Ein schlechtes Gewissen braucht aber hier doch niemand zu haben, es geht doch wirklich nur um die eigene Motivation!! 
Und krank werden kann jeder im Winter, dann fällt halt mal ein anderer aus, was soll´s!
Gute Besserung, velo!


----------



## 1000grad (7. November 2009)

Heute war bei uns auch wieder richtig schönes Wetter und das haben wir natürlich genutzt. Ich hab heute richtig den Vorteil meiner neuen Reifen gemerkt, da ich durch ein ziemlich langes Schlammfeld praktisch durchgeschwebt bin, bei dem ich vor zwei Wochen mit den Rocket Rons noch gnadenlos steckengeblieben bin. Das ist echt ein Supergefühl!! Ach ja mein Endorphinrausch hält noch an    zum Schluß wurden wir sogar mit nem richtig saftigen Sonnenuntergang belohnt:


----------



## Marcie11 (7. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder!! Bei uns war heute leider Sauwetter, vormittags hat´s nur geregnet, nachmittags ging´s etwas besser, aber ich hab dann beim Radfahren trotzdem noch Regen abgekriegt. War auch ´ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht, ich sah vielleicht aus nachher....
Aber Spaß hat´s auf alle Fälle wieder gemacht, im Wald liegt ja jetzt so viel Laub, da pflügt man regelrecht durch. Und heller ist es teilweise, man sieht andere Dinge als im Sommer, weil das Laub an den Bäumen fehlt.


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2009)

hey, die bilder sind echt schön. *träum*

Ich weiß meine Bereifung gar nicht. Hinten einer von Kenda...oje, eine Wissenslücke. Aber bisher komm ich mit denen gut klar. Das ist ja das wichtigste. 

Ich hab übrigens von Sigma eine Lampe. Eigentlich nicht schlecht, die Befestigung bedarf nur ein wenig Kraft. Ausgiebig getestet ist sie noch nicht. (liefere ich noch nach)
Heute hat mein Liebster mir eine vernünftige Beleuchtung hinten und Speichenreflextordranklipsis mitgebracht (nettes Wort, ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine) Jetzt müsste man mich sehen.

Momentan hab ich das Gefühl, auf dem Weg der Besserung zu sein. Langsam fällt mir hier auch derbe die Decke auf den Kopf...neeeeee, kein Bock mehr!! 

Das Wetter war hier wirklich bescheiden, nass und regnerisch ist einfach nicht prickelnd. 

Was treibt ihr morgen? Große Touren geplant?


Ach ja, einer von uns ist im Gesamtranking auf Platz 14!!!! Mensch, mensch!!! *stolz* Das nenn ich mal Potential


----------



## Marcie11 (8. November 2009)

Moin Moin!

Hier ist es wolkenlos heute *staun*, es hängt zwar noch der Nebel etwas im Weg, aber es sieht gut aus, da werden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Pünktchen ergeben....

Speichenreflextordranklipsis hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen, muß die mal anbringen. Du meinst die kleinen Röhrchen, die an jede Speiche kommen, oder? 
Ich muß aber erstmal das Fahrrad putzen, das sieht noch heftig aus von gestern, aber wenn ich heute eh nochmal fahre, mach ich das anschließend.


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2009)

huhu,
ja genau, die mein ich.

An jede Speiche? Mhmm, ich hab jetzt pro Rad 10 oder so und ich find, das macht schon was aus.


----------



## muirana (8. November 2009)

So, heute ist der Tag der Tage...ich darf jetzt gleich endlich mal wieder aufs Bike...ne Proberunde mit den Ergogriffen rumrollen. Ich hoffe meine Hände mögen die....drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass es klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (8. November 2009)

Super! Und wie wars??

Bin auch grad zurück! War wieder ne schöne Tour...hoffe die Bilder bekomm ich heut noch zugemailt...

Wir haben grade übrigens 111 Punkte bei 33:33 Stunden, na dann prost


----------



## Marcie11 (8. November 2009)

Wir haben auch ´ne schöne Tour gemacht, das Wetter war heute super.

Die erste Woche fängt ja schonmal klasse an, @1000grad, herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du hast ja echt extrem vorgelegt, Hut ab!!
Aber ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Pensum, wenn ich das im Winter so beibehalten kann, wär das klasse. Mal sehen.....

@muirana, wie war´s????

@velo, diese Speichenklips gehören für die StVO an *jede* Speiche!
Ich muß die auch noch dran machen...


----------



## 1000grad (8. November 2009)

So hier noch ein Bild von heute, wie ich durchs Laub zische:







Ich hab mir übrigens die IXON jetzt bestellt für 71,90 inkl. Akkus und Ladegerät. Was hast du denn für deine bezahlt?? Bei uns im örtlichen Fahrradladen kostet sie immerhin 99.

Was meint ihr denn eigentlich für Speichenclips, ich kann mir da grad gar nix drunter vorstellen, vorallem was an jede Speiche muss???


----------



## Marcie11 (8. November 2009)

Ich hab die Lampe bei H&S Bike Discount bestellt, 59 Euro, allerdings ohne Akku-Ladegerät, weil wir schon eins haben.

Die Speichen-Clips sind so kleine reflektierende Röhrchen, die um die Speichen geclipst werden, sind Ersatz für die häßlichen gelben Speichen-Reflektoren, die laut StVO gefordert sind.


----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

so, gute Nachricht, mir gehts besser und ich werde jetzt langsam soft lostrainieren.

Ich glaub, mein Rad ist eh nicht STVO...Lampe nicht, Reflektoren nicht...mal abwarten, ob mal ein Polizist meinem Charme wiederstehen kann. UND DANN noch Musik auf den Ohren oje oje 
Hauptsache ich vergesse die Parkscheibe nicht und werde nicht geblitzt...

Und was machen die Hände!!!??


----------



## muirana (9. November 2009)

Hat super geklappt für die erste Proberunde, alles noch ok mit den Händen, 90 min. breit grinsend im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## Marcie11 (9. November 2009)

Schööön, das freut mich.


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2009)

So, gestern meine ersten zwei Punkte. Heute ist Rad fahren und klettern geplant. Hoffentlich kann ich das umsetzen, dann wirds langsam mit meiner Beteiligung.

Momentan ist da ein gaaaaaaaaaanz kleiner gelber Streifen


----------



## 1000grad (11. November 2009)

Oh tatsächlich, da muss man ja fast die Lupe rausholen 

War grad eben auf der Homepage, wo ich die Lampe bestellt hab, um mal nach dem Status zu schauen. Da stand dann zu meiner Freude auch: 11.11. Paket versendet. Ich war nich mal fertig mit freuen da klingelts an der Tür und tataa, das Paket ist da. Die IXON scheint zu funktionieren (die Akkus laden grad noch). Zusätzlich hatte ich nochen einen Schlauch bestellt, im Paket waren zwei. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren, echt top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2009)

So, jetzt komme ich gerade vom Spinnung zurück und nach der langen Zwangspause hat das so richtig gut getan.

Ich war auch nicht so schlapp wie ich befürchtet hab. Gott sei Dank!!!

Klein, aber fein 

Wir sind übrigens auf Platz 158. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Marcie11 (13. November 2009)

Jetzt ist es Platz 148, ist doch klasse!

@1000grad, hast Du schon die Lampe getestet? Zufrieden?
Ich bin grad noch ein Ründchen geradelt, Lampe war schnell nötig, nachher wurden die Akkus schwach, dann geht nur noch die kleine Schaltstufe, aber selbst das reicht noch auf Forstautobahnen und gut bekannten Wegen, finde ich. Und man weiß, daß man wieder aufladen muß....
Es war übrigens herrlich mild draußen!


----------



## Marcie11 (13. November 2009)

Hups, jetzt ist es Platz 129! Klasse!


----------



## Marcie11 (14. November 2009)

Huhu, wo seid ihr alle?

Bin eben endlich mal wieder im Hellen geradelt, herrlich war´s und sogar mit Sonne! 
Hab auch mal Beweisfotos gemacht....
Das erste Foto hab ich oben nach meinem verhaßtesten Berg gemacht, den ich heute mal wieder bezwungen habe....


----------



## 1000grad (14. November 2009)

Hi Marcie,

was ist denn an dem Berg so schlimm, nur die Höhe oder woran liegts??
Meine gestrige Nacht war sehr sehr lang. Deswegen wär ich heute wohl vom Rad gefallen, wär ich denn Rad gefahren (was ich ursprünglich vorhatte). Und meine Beine...Tanzmuskeln sind scheinbar andere als Radmuskeln...

Mit der Lampe bin ich zufrieden. Sie ist in jedem Fall heller und macht mehr Licht als die alte. Hauptsächlich brauch ich sie ja für den Straßenverkehr und nicht um nachts den Wald auszuleuchten. Ich hab allerdings ab und an das Gefühl Post zu haben, weil das Bild, was die Lampe wirft, wie so ein geschlossener Brief aussieht, dens auch im e-mail-Programm gibt. Nee, passt scho 

Gestern sind auch meine neuen Ohne-Hubbel-Griffe gekommen. Zumindest hab ich das Postauto vor- und wegfahren sehen. Weil der Postbote aber scheinbar keine Lust hatte in den 3.STock zu laufen hat er es bei einer Frau die ganz unten bei uns wohnt abgegeben. Und dann der Zettel im Briefkasten von wegen wir konnten Sie nicht antreffen. Naja, und jetzt kann ich die Frau nicht antreffen...


----------



## Marcie11 (14. November 2009)

Der Berg ist ziemlich steil, aber das wäre nicht das Problem, er geht einfach schnurgrade gegen den Berg rauf, keine Serpentinen, der Anblick von unten ist zermürbend und es scheint einem, daß sich der Anblick nach der Hälfte immer noch nicht geändert hat... ist ein bißchen Psychologie....

Hihi, Muskelkater vom Tanzen hatte ich letztens auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (14. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute badminton spielen - war auch lustig. Momentan kämpfe ich noch mit mir, ob ich morgen fahren soll...da ich aber morgen ab 15 Uhr arbeiten muss, weiß ich nicht, ob ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden kann...

Schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## Marcie11 (15. November 2009)

Wenn der Winterpokal nicht wäre, dann hätt ich heute garantiert nix an Sport gemacht, hatte ja sowas von überhaupt keine Lust. Aber es hat mich gereizt, die 50 Punkte vollzumachen und so hab ich die fehlenden drei Punkte auf dem Ergometer abgestrampelt....
Kann man mal sehen, wozu der WP gut ist....

Und jetzt kann ich mit gutem Gewissen auf dem Sofa rumliegen....


----------



## 1000grad (15. November 2009)

@velo: und warst du??
@Marcie:hey super!! Punkt um Punkt gehts vorwärts...

Ich war heute, nach extra-langer Schlafphase, wieder draußen unterwegs. Ein Wetterchen: blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, und so 12-15°C. So richtig winterpokalmündig ist das ja eigentlich nicht, aber dafür wars schön!! Wir sind mit dem Zug eine Ecke weiter gefahren und haben daher auch ein paar unbekannte Wege erkundet. Kurz vor Schluß haben wir von einem Grüppchen einheimischer Wanderer noch nen Super-Trail-Tipp bekommen, war echt ein Genuss...

Naja, jetzt, nach der Eigenwäsche ist mal wieder Radputzen angesagt, mpf 


Wo steckt eigentlich cmg, sie wollte doch am WE auch ordentlich mitstrampeln...Hoffen wir mal das nix passiert ist...


----------



## 1000grad (15. November 2009)

So, hier noch ein Bild von heute:


----------



## 1000grad (18. November 2009)

Hey, wie läufts bei euch??

Bin heut nicht so wirklich fit und deswegen auch nicht beim Kampfsport. Hab aber die Zeit genutzt und mal wieder an meinem Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad gefeilt...Hoffe morgen gehts mir wieder besser, denn das Wetter soll ganz angenehm werden und ich hab um 11 Schluß. Beste Gelegenheit für einen kleinen Ausflug...

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## cmg20 (18. November 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich cmg, sie wollte doch am WE auch ordentlich mitstrampeln...Hoffen wir mal das nix passiert ist...


 
Hier bin ich. 

Nein, keine Sorge, es ist alles bestens bei mir. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die letzten zwei Wochen noch mehr Stress auf der Arbeit hab als angenommen und deshalb am Wochenende oder nach Feierabend einfach gar keine Motivation für Sport hab.... Schwimmtraining fällt ja wie gesagt im November auch beinahe komplett flach, bin dauernd verplant. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, das alles normalisiert sich jetzt langsam wieder, sonst krieg ich nämlich echt die Krise ... 

Tut mir echt leid, dass ich soooooo wenig zum Winterpokal beitrage, aber momentan gehts einfach wirklich nicht.... 

LG


----------



## velo1981 (19. November 2009)

Hey, mach dir mal keinen Kopf! Wenn man Stress hat, kann man ja halt nichts machen. Das ist nun mal so. 

Punkte kannst du immer noch soooooooooo viele verdienen!!! Der Winter ist noch sehr lang.

Aber trotzdem gut, was von dir zu hören. Schön, dass es dir gut geht soweit!


----------



## Marcie11 (19. November 2009)

Huhu, ich finde auch, keiner braucht hier ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, ich denke eh, das ganze ist eher zur eigenen Motivation gedacht.

@cmg, Du Arme, aber es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten, Kopf hoch!! Mir hilft in stressigen Zeiten Sport total, aber die Zeit muß dann halt auch da sein...

Ich bin heute endlich mal mit dem Rad zu Arbeit gefahren, hatte das schon ewig vor und heute war so gutes Wetter, ich bin sogar in der Mittagspause auch noch ´ne Runde gefahren, das war herrlich in der Sonne, hab da ´nen kleinen Wald in der Nähe. Und auf dem Nachauseweg bin ich noch kleine Umwege gefahren .... 

Vielleicht setz ich mich nachher trotzdem nochmal auf den Ergometer, mal sehen....


----------



## 1000grad (21. November 2009)

Hi Mädels!

Ich musste mir leider heute eingestehen, dass mir mein Bauch, der schon seit ein paar Tagen weh tut, doch mehr zu schaffen macht, als gewünscht. Deswegen gehts nicht auf Tour. Stattdessen versuch ich mich mal wieder auf meine Projektarbeit zu konzentrieren, aber mir ist trotzdem zum 

Immerhin hatt ich gestern ein Erfolgserlebnis zu verbuchen, nach dem ich schon die ganze Woche versucht hatte, das Hinterrad während dem Fahren anzuheben. Zwar nur 5 Zentimeterchen, aber immerhin was wo man drauf aufbauen kann 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## velo1981 (21. November 2009)

Hi du,

erstmal gute Besserung! Schön ne Wärmflasche auf den Bauch und pflegen lassen.

Hinterrad hoch???  Coooooooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (21. November 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!!! 
Hinterrad anheben finde ich super! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Marcie11 (21. November 2009)

Uui, 1000grad, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes, von mir auch gute Besserung!!!

@muirana, wir waren heute mal wieder um die Sengbachtal, ich hab gesehen, Du bist auch gefahren, hätten wir uns ja fast treffen können....


----------



## velo1981 (26. November 2009)

Wie läuft es bei euch Ladys`? Alles klar? Was machen Gelenke und Rotznasen? 

Mensch, ist das ein Wetter...eigentlich hatte ich mir ja fest vorgenommen, mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Aber mein Auto ist sooo schön trocken und unwindig. 
Dafür sportlere ich halt indoor. Gibt zwar nicht so viele Punkte wie ne große Tour, hält hoffentlich aber auch fit. Ich komme wieder öfter zum Klettern, das ist super schön. 

Unser Team hält sich wacker bei plus minus 150. Ich bin, glaub ich, gerade auf 1759 oder so. Das ändert sich ja stündlich.


----------



## muirana (26. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Mädels,

also bei mir läufts...dank Winterpokal, ohne den würde ich mich nicht Abends mal auf die Rolle begeben.  Letztes WE war super Wetter zum Radeln, haben wir genutzt, dieses WE sieht es ja eher bescheiden aus, zumindest laut Vorraussagen, mal sehen, wenigstens für ne kleine Runde trotz Regen sollte es schon reichen.
Und fit hält alles, egal ob In- oder Outdoor, hauptsache man bewegt sich! Ich bin schon stolz auf uns, unsere Platzierung bei der Menge an Teams ist doch echt super! 
Ich hoffe ihr seid alle soweit fit/gesund und wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag!

Liebe Grüße
Manu


----------



## Marcie11 (26. November 2009)

Hi Mädels,

joo, bei mir läuft´s auch, keine Rotznase oder sonstige Beschwerden....

Heute bin ich wieder draußen geradelt, war ja endlich mal trocken.
Zum Stall geradelt (45min Hinweg), dann ´ne Stunde geritten, dann wieder zurückgeradelt...

Ansonsten muß das Ergometer herhalten, aber das macht nicht soo viel Spaß, der Winterpokal treibt mich da allerdings an, das muß ich zugeben....

Am Wochenende MUSS ich draußen radeln, wenigstens ´ne kleine Runde! Im Hellen ist´s ja doch irgendwie besser.


----------



## cmg20 (26. November 2009)

Hi Mädels,

ich hab Gutes zu vermelden: die stressigen Zeiten sind (zumindest vorerst) vorbei und ich werd am Samstag 10000000000%ig biken gehen, ich freu mich jetzt schon riesig. ENDLICH MAL WIEDER!!!! Nach drei Wochen Sport-Abstinenz (oder sind's schon 4? Oh Gott!) wird's auch echt mal wieder Zeit.... 

Ich weiß auch schon, wo ich voraussichtlich hinfahr: auf die Weißfluh. Liegt auf etwa 1200 MüM, ich hoffe nur es liegt kein Schnee. Glaube aber nicht. Bilder vom Sommer sind in meinem Album, falls es jemanden interessiert.

JUHU!!!! 

LG und schönen Abend,
Carina


----------



## 1000grad (28. November 2009)

Naa, habt ihr den Samstag schön genutzt?? Ich schon  Im Wald waren aber deutliche Spuren vom Wind der letzten Tage; ganz viele Äste und ein riesiger Baum, der überm Weg lag. Der war einfach so abgeknickt wie ein Grashalm . Die andere Hälfte vom Baum stand noch, aber so bedrohlich hab ich einen Baum noch nie knarzen gehört...Ich war dann mal lieber ganz schnell weg...
Morgen gehts vielleicht auch wieder auf die Piste


----------



## Marcie11 (28. November 2009)

Naja, so richtig genutzt hab ich den Samstag nicht, irgendwie paßte ´ne Mountainbike-Tour heute zeitlich nicht in mein Programm. Und dann war es schon wieder dunkel.....
Mußte halt der doofe Ergometer wieder herhalten.....


----------



## cmg20 (28. November 2009)

Ja, ich war wie versprochen (fast) auf der Weißfluh.... 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. War ganz toll, ich hab danach ausgesehen wie Sau .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (29. November 2009)

Sooo, heute konnte meine Radfahrlaune fast gar nix bremsen, und so hab ich sogar beinahe meine Heimatstadt auf bergigem Weg umrundet . Hier seht ihr mal wo ich und mein Radl zu Hause sind, oder zumindest einen Teil davon:







Auf den beiden Bergen im Hintergrund war ich dann im Laufe der Tour auch noch.
Und hier noch mein "Bild des Tages":






Schöne Grüße


----------



## Marcie11 (29. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder!
Heute war ich auch draußen, herrlich war´s! Und ausgesehen hab ich nachher auch wie Sau....


----------



## 1000grad (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mädels,

mir ist heute bei voller Fahrt bergab die IXON aus der Halterung geflogen. Man war ich geladen . Ich bin halt nicht multitaskingfähig. Hatte mich vor dem Losfahren noch unterhalten und dabei die Leuchte wohl nicht richtig einrasten lassen.
Jedenfalls ist sie mit Schmackes aufs Kopfsteinpflaster gekracht und zersprang dann schon in alle Richtungen. Glücklicherweise waren es 'nur' die Akkus die sich da selbstständig gemacht hatten. Die Lampe scheint keinen Kratzer abbekommen zu haben und auch noch zu funktionieren. Ärgerlicherweise hab ich in der Dunkelheit dann nur noch zwei Akkus wieder gefunden  waren auch ein paar Gullis da, wer weiß wo die gelandet sind...

Naja, das Training hat mich wieder aufgemuntert, Stichwort Endorphine  und jetzt erscheint alles halb so wild.

LG und schöne Woche noch!


----------



## Marcie11 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ups, das ist ja ärgerlich! Aber gut, daß sie überhaupt noch funktioniert!!!

Ich bin jetzt auch ständig bei Dunkelheit unterwegs, was mich nervt ist, daß die Halterung der Lampe sich am Lenker immer wieder losrappelt und ich sie immer wieder festziehen muß. Ist ziemlich blöd, wenn die Lampe plötzlich nur noch nach unten auf den Boden zeigt.....
Mein Lenker ist unterschiedlich dick und die Lampe rutscht natürlich immer wieder vom dickeren Teil in der Mitte nach außen auf den dünneren Teil....
Noch ca. drei Wochen, dann ist die dunkelste Zeit erreicht und dann geht es endlich wieder bergauf mit den Lichtverhältnissen....


----------



## velo1981 (3. Dezember 2009)

boah was fürn scheiß Tag und die Krönung: Zum Sport gefahren und Turnschuhe vergessen. Wieder zurück hatte ich um 21 Uhr KEINE Lust mehr...manmanman, was ärgert mich das. Voll der Punkteausbeute...


----------



## muirana (4. Dezember 2009)

Bäääh, wie blöd...ähnlich wie mein Freund dieses Jahr...ab zu Rad am Ring, umgezogen und....Radschuhe vergessen......da war aber der Vorteil, dass man vor Ort Schuhe kaufen konnte. ;o)

Ansonsten...letztes WE konnte ich mich nicht motivieren weil mein Freund krank war und sonst niemand Lust hatte mit mir zu fahren...unter der Woche konnte ich mich nicht motivieren weil ich einfach auf dem blöden Rennrad auf der Rolle nicht sitzen mag...der Hauch von Carbonsattel und mein Hintern passen auch mit Kissen einfach gaaar nicht zusammen.  Jede Minute ist eine Qual...Aua!
Ich hoffe auf dieses Wochenende...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (4. Dezember 2009)

Tja, dieses Wochenende zieht ne gute Freundin um. Da ist helfen angesagt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es Sonntag ne Stunde zum Spinning. Aber momentan fühlt sich mein Schweinehund bleischwer an, der Sack


----------



## Marcie11 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hey, jagt Eure Schweinehunde zum Teufel....

Ich wollte heute eigentlich mal wieder im Hellen draußen fahren, aber hier hat es den ganzen Tag nur geschüttet und es war ziemlich kalt, da hab ich mal wieder den doofen Ergometer belästigt, hab mich richtig ausgepowert, hat total gut getan...
Aber mein Hintern tut mir auch jetzt weh von dem blöden Sattel...


----------



## velo1981 (6. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du nicht einfach einen anderen Sattel montieren? Das ist ja blöd, wenn der Hintern immer weh tut...


----------



## Marcie11 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, müßten wir eigentlich mal versuchen, da ´nen anderen Sattel drauf zu machen... aber bis zu einer Stunde geht es, da tut noch nix weh, nur, wenn ich länger drauf sitze... 

Aber lieber fahr ich ja auch draußen, vielleicht klappt´s heute, bisher sieht das Wetter ja noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Marcie11 (6. Dezember 2009)

Und? Was machen Eure Schweinehunde??

Wir waren heute ´ne kleine Runde draußen, sind natürlich nass geworden, von oben und unten....


----------



## 1000grad (6. Dezember 2009)

bei mir auch dreck in jeder ritze


----------



## velo1981 (6. Dezember 2009)




----------



## velo1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

hey....heute ist es mal trocken...cooool


----------



## 1000grad (11. Dezember 2009)

Blick aus dem Fenster ist heute nicht grade sehr motivierend  :







Dafür riechts nach Schlammschlacht am Wochenende


----------



## velo1981 (12. Dezember 2009)

Mich treibt bei dem Wetter wenig nach draußen. Selbst der Hund hat kein Bock. Momentan ärgere ich mich...so sportlich wie ich das gerne hätte, gehts bei mir nicht zu. 
Gestern war ganz gut. Aber das war auch der einzige Tag, an dem ich wirklich zufrieden war...

Na ja, viel Spaß beim Schlammschlachten schlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die letzte Woche bin ich auch nur drinnen auf dem Ergometer geradelt, echt blöd, wenn´s abends nur noch dunkel ist und meistens auch noch regnet.....
Aber jetzt wird ja besser, allerdings auch kälter, hab immernoch nicht mein Problem mit den eisigen Füßen beim Radfahren gelöst...
Heute war ich mal wieder joggen, das ist bei dem Wetter ´ne gute Alternative.

Aber für morgen planen wir doch wieder, unsere Drahtesel zu bewegen, die schreien schon in der Garage, waren seit Sonntag nicht mehr draußen...


----------



## 1000grad (12. Dezember 2009)

Das Klima heute war angenehm. Kein Wind und trocken, zumindest von oben, von unten...naja, wie zu erwarten war, hatte sich der Regen der letzten Tage noch nicht in Luft aufgelöst, teilweise waren ganze Waldstückchen und Wege überschwemmt.






Aber egal. Darauf war ich ja gefasst. Die Temperatur hielt sich zwischen 2,5° unten und 0,5° auf dem Berg. Eigentlich war mir durchweg schön warm, bis auf meinen rechten Fuß. Das hab ich schon mal im Oktober festgestellt, dass meine rechten Zehen manchmal schon halb taub vor Kälte sind, während die linken mollige Wärme geniessen.
Kennt das jemand von euch?? Ist echt merkwürdig, ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte...
Naja jedenfalls wars schön heut und morgen ist auch noch Wochenende


----------



## velo1981 (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir schläft öfter der rechte Fuß ein, der linke nicht. Warum, weiß ich auch nicht...mysteriös....


----------



## Marcie11 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch meistens den rechten Fuß kälter als den linken, echt merkwürdig...

Heute war hier blauer Himmel, wir sind natürlich gefahren, war herrlich. Ich hab diesmal meine alten Wanderschuhe mit Skisocken angezogen, da ging es mit den Füßen, nur die Zehen waren nachher kalt.

Aber leider hab ich momentan etwas Probleme mit dem Nacken, irgendwie hab ich am rechten Schulterblatt tierisch die Muskeln verspannt, und bei einer Abfahrt, ich guck kurz nach links, dreh den Kopf wieder nach vorne und konnte mich plötzlich kaum noch bewegen 
Wir haben dann ein Stück geschoben, ging dann ganz wenig besser, aber ich bin irgendwie die letzte halbe Stunde dann noch nach Hause gefahren mit Schmerzen, menno! Dann in die heiße Wanne, jetzt geht´s etwas besser, aber tut immernoch ganz schön weh....


----------



## 1000grad (13. Dezember 2009)

Heute war echt super!!






Ich hab mittlerweile auch wieder Flatpedalen montiert und fahre ebenfalls in Skisocken und Wanderschuhen. Bin mit der Kombi super zufrieden. Ansonsten heute wieder rechter Fuß kalt, linker noch warm. Vielleicht hat das ja irgendwelche anatomischen Gründe?? Jemand mit medizinischen Kenntnissen hier?

Ich hatte im Sommer auch mal ne Weile Probleme mit dem Nacken, oder konkreter, mit dem Kapuzenmuskel. Konnte keine Ursache ausmachen, weder fürs Auftreten, als auch fürs Verschwinden...

Heute war ich übrigens mal richtig froh, dass wir ne Badewanne haben


----------



## Marcie11 (17. Dezember 2009)

Huhu, wie geht´s Euch?
Meinem Nacken geht´s etwas besser, aber ich fahre momentan lieber nur drinnen auf dem Ergometer, hab Sorge, daß sich draußen bei der Kälte der Nacken wieder verspannt, wenn ich länger bergab fahre...
Auf dem Ergometer kann ich außerdem auch aufrecht sitzend fahren, bzw. meine Sitzposition öfter wechseln.

Aber wisst Ihr, was das Beste ist: Montag ist endlich der kürzeste Tag!! Dann geht´s wieder aufwärts mit den Lichtverhältnissen....


----------



## velo1981 (19. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,
das Wetter ist echt herrlich. Und das beste ist: Vorm Schnee bin ich gefahren. Jetzt traue ich mich nicht mehr. Aber dafür fahre ich weiterhin indoor oder gehe laufen. Gestern war ich ganz früh im Wald und hab Rehe gesehen (mein Hund war Gott sei Dank mit Beschnüffeln eines Haufens beschäftigt)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Begegnungen mit Wildschweinen gehabt?


----------



## 1000grad (19. Dezember 2009)

@Marcie: auf den kürzesten Tag fieber ich auch schon hin!! Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass mich die frühe Dunkelheit dieses Jahr bei weitem nicht so stört wie die letzten Jahre. Lag wohl auch mit daran, dass wir hier jeden Sonnenstrahl genutzt haben um draußen zu sein, und auch draußen waren wenn zwar keine Sonne da war aber es zumindest hell war.

@velo: mit lebenden noch nicht, aber vor einigen Wochen sind wir oben im Wald an zwei Reihen aufgeschlitzen Wildschweinen vorbeigerollt. War wohl sone Art Herbstabschlußparty der Jäger(??)

Ansonsten bin ich froh das Wochenende ist, und ich werde heute mit gutem Gewissen mal gar nichts tun, also nix schweißtreibendes


----------



## velo1981 (19. Dezember 2009)

Mit der Woche bin ich sportlich gesehen eigentlich ganz zufrieden. War Badminton spielen, zweimal klettern, bin Rad gefahren, war laufen...doch doch...ich glaube, ich habe mein Sporttief wieder hinter mir. Wenn ich doch jetzt nur noch aufhören könnte, zu naschen...Mädels, ich sachs euch, ich könnte den gaaaaaaaaanzen lieben langen Tag nur Süßes essen. Schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch momentan die Freßsucht....

Hier schneit´s heftig, suuuper schön, ich liebe das ja total, aber soo kalt wie gestern brauch ich´s nicht mehr....
Bin grad brav auf dem Ergometer gestrampelt, leider hab ich für draußen keine Reifen mit Spikes, das würd mich ja mal total reizen, im Schnee zu fahren, aber so ist mir das zu gefährlich.
Werd mich jetzt mit Auto zum Pferd durchkämpfen und dann später nochmal den Ergometer belästigen....


----------



## velo1981 (22. Dezember 2009)

Meine Kletterpartnerin ist jetzt im Urlaub  Das ist echt doof. Wir waren gerade so schön im Training...

Na ja, Mittwoch sportlere ich auch wieder, morgen schaff ich es nicht.


----------



## Marcie11 (22. Dezember 2009)

War eben wieder brav auf dem Ergometer, ich kann das Teil aber bald nicht mehr sehen....

Naja, ich hab jetzt Uuuurlaub, da werd ich versuchen, täglich was zu machen, leider zwickt mein Nacken immernoch etwas, ich trau mich noch nicht so ganz wieder auf´s richtige Fahrrad, da kann ich nicht so aufrecht sitzend fahren wie auf dem Ergometer.


----------



## 1000grad (25. Dezember 2009)

sooo, weihnachten ist halbwegs überstanden, morgen gehts bestimmt mal wieder auf die piste


----------



## velo1981 (26. Dezember 2009)

halbwegs genau, die fette Ente kommt erst morgen...dann gehts erst wieder zum Sport...


----------



## Marcie11 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wir müssen nur heute abend nochmal mampfen, aber gleich geht´s mal wieder auf´s Fahrrad, DRAUSSEN! Hier scheint die Sonne bei 4°! 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen letzten Weihnachtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (26. Dezember 2009)

Herrlich war´s heute mal wieder, den ganzen Tag nur Sonne. Leider waren die meisten Wege noch vereist, so daß wir hauptsächlich Straßen gefahren sind, aber da ja heute nur wenig Autos unterwegs waren, war das trotzden wunderschön in der Sonne!


----------



## Marcie11 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## velo1981 (31. Dezember 2009)

Halli Hallo!

Feier auch schön und kommt alle gesund und munter ins neue Jahr!!! Wer macht eigentlich beim Einsteiger Technik Kurs im Januar mit?


----------



## 1000grad (2. Januar 2010)

Hey Mädels,

frohes neues wünsch ich euch noch!!

Bei uns hörts gar nich mehr auf zu schneien, kennt man hier sonst gar nicht so. Naja, kann mir auch egal sein, ich muss mich eh um meine aufgestauten Hausaufgaben kümmern 

Also viel Spaß an alle die sich raustrauen


----------



## Marcie11 (2. Januar 2010)

Huhu, wünsche Euch auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr!!!
Hier schneit´s jetzt auch grade dicke Flocken, herrlich!
Ich war grad joggen, zum Radeln war´s mir zu kalt und auf den Straßen zu glatt...


----------



## Marcie11 (3. Januar 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> ...Wer macht eigentlich beim Einsteiger Technik Kurs im Januar mit?


Einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs würd ich auch mal machen, aber nicht grad im Januar...., lieber im Frühjahr, wenn´s wieder etwas wärmer ist.

In vier Wochen bin ich übrigens für ´ne Woche auf Gran Canaria!! *freu*
Mountainbike´s sind schon gebucht....


----------



## muirana (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Mädels und ein frohes neues Jahr! 

Ich war gestern das erste Mal mit meinem Rad im Schnee, nur kurz zum testen, aber war schon aufregend! 

Ich wollte an dem Fahrtechnikkurs im Januar gerne teilnehmen.


----------



## velo1981 (4. Januar 2010)

also ich fahr nicht im Schnee < Schisser 

Heute werd ich vermutlich auch ganz faul sein, morgen gehts aber wieder los. Meine kletterpartnerin ist aus dem Urlaub wieder da und auch das Studio lockt wieder mehr. Ein bisschen Urlaub ist auch noch vorhanden...

Fahr bloß vorsichtig!


----------



## 1000grad (4. Januar 2010)

Bin heut auch ziemlich viel durch die Stadt mitm Rad und das war wegen den Bodenbedingungen und den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern auch nich ganz unaufregend. bisher ist aber alles heile, obwohl ich mir jetzt schon ein paar wintertauglichere Reifen als Smarts Sams wünschen würde  grade wenns um Kurven geht bin ich zur Zeit extrem langsam, weil ich die Grenzen der Bodenhaftung nich einschätzen kann...aber als ich dann den vollgepackten Bus von unsrer Schule abfahren sehn hab, hat sich alles relativiert. da stapeln sich die Leute regelrecht drinne...kurz darauf war alles beschlagen...nee nee, das tu ich mir nur an wenns echt nich mehr anders geht!


----------



## Marcie11 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich trau mich auch nicht so recht mit dem Rad in den Schnee, fahre momentan nur "drinnen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (10. Januar 2010)

So, nun haben wir es doch getan! 
Nachdem unsere Räder schon zwei Wochen untätig in der Garage gestanden haben, sind wir heute raus in den Schnee. Erst ´ne kurze Test-Runde bei uns im Wald, und siehe da: es ging super!
Also auf ins heimische Fahrrad-Revier! Sooo schööööön war´s ! Anfangs waren wir noch sehr vorsichtig, aber nachher sind wir fast gefahren, als wär gar nix! 
Aber je nach Schneehöhe ist es ganz schön anstrengend, wenn bergauf das Hinterrad dann doch schonmal durchrutscht...
Also: ab in den Schnee, Mädels, es ist echt einfach genial in der weißen Pracht!!


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Januar 2010)

Ach so, vergessen, hier ein Beweisbild...


----------



## 1000grad (11. Januar 2010)

Is ja echt die Härte heute da draußen. Heute gings echt nich mehr. Ich habs versucht, aber bei dem Gedanken die Strecke später in der Dunkelheit zurückzufahren bin ich lieber umgekehrt. Wenn man gut geräumte Fußwege findet kommt man noch ganz gut voran. Das wird aber auch immer bescheidener umso näher man ans Stadtzentrum kommt, weil dann natürlich immer mehr Fußgänger die Wege besetzen. Mal eben vorbeifahren geht schlecht, da sind ja noch diese Schneehügel zu beiden Seiten. Da wärs wirklich mal praktisch so einen Bunny Hop zu beherrschen...Die Straßen sind dagegen reine Meere aus weichem Schnee, der einen mehr lenkt als einem das lieb ist. Vorhin hatte ich sogar kurz den Gedanken an Stützräder  Naja, der Schnee ist zwar weich, aber die Autos, Busse und Straßenbahnen nicht so sehr, man muss es ja nich drauf ankommen lassen.

Dann kommt grad noch dazu, dass das Studium ziemlich viel Zeit frisst und ich kaum noch zum Sport komme


----------



## 1000grad (20. Januar 2010)

sooo, jetzt werft mal den Trommelwirbel an!!! der Count-Down zu unsrer ersten 1000 läuft!!


----------



## velo1981 (20. Januar 2010)

trommelwirbel


----------



## Marcie11 (21. Januar 2010)

*Trommelwirbel* ... noch drei Punkte.....


----------



## velo1981 (22. Januar 2010)

täterätätätätäääääääääääääääää 1001!!!!

Juhuhuhu!!! Das ham wir super gemacht!!! Weiter so!!! Nächstes Ziel: 1500!! Können wir das schaffen????


----------



## velo1981 (23. Januar 2010)

Oh, ich hab auch jetzt über 100! Das ist ja cool...War gerade laufen, das Wetter ist super, der Boden zt noch was fies, aber mit zwei Beinen gings gut. Auf Reifen wäre ich ängstlicher unterwegs gewesen.

Wie gehts euch???


----------



## Marcie11 (23. Januar 2010)

Huhu, war auch grad laufen, der Boden war aber kein Problem, Schnee ist komplett weg, aber zum Radfahren war´s mir zu kalt heute, fieser Wind.

Aaaaber: Heute in einer Woche flieg ich für eine Woche nach Gran Canaria!!!! *freu*
Da werd ich sicherlich jede Menge Winterpokal-Punkte holen, Mountainbikes sind gemietet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (23. Januar 2010)

Hatte heute leider nicht mehr Zeit als ein Stündchen. Fand das Wetter aber herrlich und der Boden war glücklicherweise auch kein Problem. )


----------



## Marcie11 (29. Januar 2010)

Huhu, alles klar bei Euch?

Ich verabschiede mich mal für eine Woche nach Gran Canaria! 
Werde sicherlich einige Winterpokal-Punkte holen!


----------



## 1000grad (29. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## 1000grad (3. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt ist der Heißhunger auf den Frühling wirklich da!!! Heute hat die Sonne schon ordentlich gestrahlt. Das hat bei mir gleich einen Endorphinschub ausgelöst, der echt mal wieder nötig war. Bin auch gleich raus aufs Rad, mal seit langem wieder einfach so, ohne Ziel. Leider sind die Böden abseits vom Verkehr noch gnadenlos vereist, echt doof!!!

Aber es wird es wird...ich hoffe zumindest...


----------



## velo1981 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen,
langsam ist der schnee hier auch von den Straßen weg, aber die Wege sind noch völlig vereist. Wenn ich mit meinem Hund draußen bin, hab ich schon Probleme, vernünftig zu gehen ohne hinzufallen...deswegen geht Rad fahren hier gar nicht...
Aber ic hwar getern beim Spinning, macht auch Spaß. Immerhin Sport. Die Tage davor hab ich mein Auto nur für das Nötigste bewegt. Ziemlich gruselig hier aufm Berg


----------



## muirana (5. Februar 2010)

Hier ist es auch völlig vereist, gruselig für den Weg ins Büro! Nebenbei habe ich kich auch noch erkältet, natürlich Arbeitgeberfreundlich pünktlich zum Wochenende. :-/

Aber, es ist schon Februar, der Frühling ist also nicht mehr sooo weit weg. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (6. Februar 2010)

Bin wieder daaaa! Mensch, war das herrlich!! Wir sind total viel gefahren und haben ganz schön Kilo- und Höhenmeter gemacht, suuuper schön in den Bergen von GranCanaria, kann ich echt nur empfehlen, wir waren sicher nicht zum letzten Mal dort! 
Montag und Dienstag hatte es dort allerdings extrem viel geregnet, vor allem in den Bergen und die Wege waren daher ziemlich ausgewaschen, verschlammt und voller Steine, sonst "leichte" Wege sind daher dort jetzt schwieriger zu fahren, aber wir haben alles gemeistert und die tolle Landschaft genossen! 
Praktisch war, das auf der sonst eher trockenen Insel jetzt überall Wasserfälle und Quellen zum Wasser-Nachtanken waren


----------



## velo1981 (6. Februar 2010)

Hört sich super an. Du hast hier nur das Schneechaos verpasst...


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Februar 2010)

Bin froh, daß ich das Schneechaos verpaßt habe, da haben wir genau die richtige Woche erwischt....

Hab eh längst genug vom Winter, fahre schon wieder nur drinnen auf dem doofen Ergometer...., was war das doch schöön letzte Woche!!


----------



## velo1981 (11. Februar 2010)

Alaaf zusammen!


----------



## Marcie11 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo, alles klar bei Euch?
War heute mal wieder draußen radeln, aber im Wald geht noch nicht viel, die Wege sind voller halbgefrorenem Eis und Schnee, fies, finde ich, bin daher mehr Asphalt gefahren, Wetter war teils super sonnig und dann wieder heftige dichte Schneeschauer, irgendwie wie April....


----------



## 1000grad (20. Februar 2010)

ja bei uns geht auch noch nicht viel abseits von den straßen...immerhin hab ich jetzt endlich keine prüfungen mehr und mal wieder zeit zu mehr bewegung


----------



## 1000grad (21. Februar 2010)

Siehe da, eine kleine Runde über den Berg heute:






Dank dem bisschen Schneefall heut morgen war alles was noch weiß war schön griffig...


----------



## velo1981 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie radfahren geht...mein Rad geht jetzt in den Wintercheck, Bremsen und son Kram nachstellen und dann kann es hoffentlich wieder los gehen. Bei dem Schnee fahren - Respekt, ich trau mich das nicht...


----------



## Marcie11 (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn genug Schnee liegt, kann man super fahren, aber jetzt ist bei uns nur noch Rest-Eis übrig, das ist zu nichts nutze, stört nur und sieht auch noch häßlich aus, also laßt es jetzt endlich Früüüüühling draußen werden!!!!
Immerhin waren hier heute sage und schreibe 12°C!!! *staun*
Und der Regen wird jetzt schon hoffentlich schnell alle Schnee-Reste wegwaschen!


----------



## Marcie11 (2. März 2010)

Hey, Mädels, was macht ihr so, alles ok bei Euch?
Der Schnee ist weg, bald kommt der Frühling und wir haben jetzt ja schon sozusagen Endspurt im Winterpokal!

Ich war am Wochenende im Wald und es war höllisch anstrengend, die Wege sind dermaßen aufgeweicht und schwer....*ächz*
Heute war mal wieder Ergometer angesagt, aber ich hoffe, daß ich das Teil bald kaum noch nutzen muß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (2. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin total krank und falle trainingsmäßig ganz aus...so ein scheiß. Dabei gehts doch um den Endspurt...ich will auf jeden fall den ein oder anderen Punkt noch dazuschustern...


----------



## muirana (4. März 2010)

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wie es sich anfühlt auf dem Rad zu sitzen...entweder ich kränkel gerade rum oder ich habe keine Zeit...und das arme Rad steht mit nem platten Vorderfuß im Flur rum und guckt Vorwurfsvoll wenn ich mich vorbeischleiche.  Frust!


----------



## velo1981 (4. März 2010)




----------



## muirana (4. März 2010)

Ach, vor lauter Jammerei ganz übersehen...Du bist krank?? Gute und schnelle Besserung!!!


----------



## 1000grad (6. März 2010)

Hi Mädels...heute wars total genial!!! Frischer weicher und vor allem komplett eisfreier Schnee!! So einen Schnee hab ich mir den ganzen Winter gewünscht. Schön griffig und es ist als ob man dadurchschwebt. Einziger Meckerpunkt war der Wind, der aber zum Glück nur ab und an mal gepustet hat. An den ungeschützten Feldwegen gabs deswegen mächtige Schneeverwehung. Im Endeffekt war aber alles fahrbar, nur ein kleines Stück musst ich gegen Landstraße austauschen weil der Schnee da über einen halben Meter hochlag. Gegen Ende kam auch noch blauer Himmel und die Sonne raus  Leider wollte niemand mitfahren, dann wärs noch schöner gewesen...
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Marcie11 (7. März 2010)

*heul*, genau das wollte ich auch gestern tun, aber ich bin seit Freitag total erkältet.....


----------



## 1000grad (7. März 2010)




----------



## contesssa (7. März 2010)

Da hast du ja wirklich ne super Runde gedreht....


----------



## Marcie11 (9. März 2010)

Superschöne Bilder! 

So, meine Erkältung klingt wieder ab, hab mich heute wenigstens mal wieder auf´s Ergometer geschwungen.... tat mir in der Seele weh, bei DEM tollen Wetter draußen, aber der scharfe kalte Wind hat mich zur Vernunft gezwungen, will ja jetzt nochmal zum Endspurt im Winterpokal ansetzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (15. März 2010)

na, kann jmd. heut noch 4 pünktchen beisteuern?? egal wie, ich schmeiß schon mal den trommelwirbel an...wir kämpfen ja ganz schön mit der top 200


----------



## velo1981 (15. März 2010)

4 hab ich geschafft heute. Mein erster Trainingstag nach 2 Wochen...Gott, war das schön.

Jetzt gibts den Endspurt...noch 13 Tage Zeit zum Punkten!!!


----------



## 1000grad (25. März 2010)

So Mädels, langsam hats mit Winterpokal nix mehr zu tun:






Mir war sogar mit den kurzen Sachen sackwarm. Aber super wars, so kanns bleiben. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Nochmal Endspurt am Wochenende??


----------



## velo1981 (25. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch meine erste Tour mit meinem Radl...mensch, war das schön. Hat echt super super Spaß gemacht. Bin zur Arbeit und danach noch ein bisschen durch die Gegend. 
Ein paar Punkte konnte ich noch dazu steuern..

Auf zum Endspurt!!!


----------



## Marcie11 (27. März 2010)

So Mädels, morgen ist der allerletzte Tag im Winterpokal!!! Endspurt!
Wahrscheinlich werd ich nächste Woche aus reiner Gewohnheit weiter Punkte zählen....

@1000grad, steuerst Du noch die 1000 Punkte an?  Respekt!!!


----------



## 1000grad (27. März 2010)

Nee nee, ich werd morgen bestimmt ein Ründchen drehen, aber mit der 1000 wirds nix mehr. Es sei denn ich verfall irgendwie komplett in einen Endorphinrausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (28. März 2010)

Endlich! Nach rumkränkeln und dann noch ner Entzündung im Halswirbelbereich endlich wieder auf dem Rad gesessen....und nach der langen Zeit ohne....stelle ich grad fest dass ich kaum sitzen kann...dem Hintern gefiels wohl zu gut ohne Sattel. ;o)


----------

